# canned coleslaw, & salad type pickles #1



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

PICKLED 3-BEAN SALAD
1 1/2 c cut and blanched (frozen thawed) green, wax, or a combination of both beans
1 1/2 c cooked kidney beans (or 1 can, rinsed well)
1 c canned, drained garbanzo beans OR navy beans
1/2 c thinly sliced sweet pepper (1/2 a pepper)
1/2 c thin celery slices
1/2 c thin onion slices (1 medium onion)
1/2 c white vinegar
1/4 c lemon juice
3/4 c sugar
1 1/2 c water
1/4 c oil
1/2 tsp salt
Wash, snap, blanch string bneans if using fresh. Cool immediately. Rinse and drain other beans. Prepare other vegetables. 
Combine vinegar, lemon juice, sugar and water. Boil in non-reactive pot. Remove from heat as soon as they boil. Add oil and salt to vinegar mixture, mix well. Add vegetables and beans, bring to a simmer. Move to refrigerator and marinate 12-14 hours. Reheat entire mixture to a boil, then fill clean hot jars to 1/2 inch from the top with solids, and add hot liquid up to 1/2 inch from the top. Cover with sterilized lids, and process 10 minutes in a boiling water bath. Makes 5 - 6 half-pints.

CANNED COLESLAW
1 head shredded cabbage
1/2 c chopped onions
2 cups sugar
2 tsp salt
1 tsp celery seed
1/2 scant cup vinegar
optional: shredded green peppers
Mix, let sit 4 hours. Pack into jars, to 1/2 inch of the top. Process in boiling water bath 7 minutes - DO NOT OVER COOK!!
This makes a sweet-sour pickle, served like slaw. You can drain and add some oil before serving if you want

CATHYS CUCUMBER SALAD
7 cups unpeeled pickling cucumbers sliced thin (about 7 large dills)
1 cup sliced onions
1 cup sliced green peppers
1 TB salt
1 cup white vinegar
2 c sugar
1 tsp celery seed
1 tsp mustard seed
Mix cucumbers, onions, peppers and salt, set aside. Put vinegar, sugar, celery seed and mustard seed in a pto and bring to a boil. Remove from heat, cool one hour. 
Pour over cucumbers, put in jars, keep in refrigerator up to 2 months. Makes 2 quarts

SAUERKRAUT LOVERS’ SALAD
6 lbs. sauerkraut, rinsed and drained well (the bagged kraut is recommended)
2 C. chopped celery
1 ½ C. chopped green bell pepper
1 ½ C. chopped red bell pepper
2 C. chopped onion
1 1/2 C. shredded carrots
3 small cans button mushrooms, drained
1 tbl. Garlic powder
3 C. vinegar
1 ¼ C. Wesson® oil
3 C. sugar ( a little less is ok)
2 tsp. Red pepper flakes (opt.)
prepare all veggies and mix in a large pot. (I use a roaster)
in a large saucepan, over very low heat, mix together the oil, vinegar, garlic
powder and red pepper flakes. Add sugar slowly, insuring that it is
completely dissolved. Remove form heat.
Rinse sauerkraut with cold water. Drain well .mix well with the vegetables.
Pour vinegar mixture over the vegetables, mix well with a wooden spoon.
It will seem a little wet, but that’s okay.
Let sit for 20 minutes or so, while you prepare your jars.
Pack in jars using tongs. Add enough of the liquid to each jar to cover the
veggies, to within ½ inch of top.
Seal jars in boiling water bath for 15 minutes after water has returned to the
boil. Serve chilled, or heated as a topping for hot dogs or sausages. 


PICKLED CORN SALAD Makes about 4 pints, or 7-8 half-pints
4 cups fresh corn cut from the cob (7-8 medium-size ears) or 24 ounces frozen corn
2 cups seeded and chopped sweet red pepper (2-3 large, any other sweet pepper may be substituted)
1¼ cups chopped onion
¼ cup seeded and minced hot peppers (jalapeno, Serrano, habanero, cayenne, etc.)
¾ cup granulated white sugar
2 cups commercial white vinegar (5% acidity)
1 tablespoon pickling or canning salt
1 tablespoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon mustard seed
½ teaspoon ground turmeric
Note: When working with hot peppers, wear rubber gloves to keep your hands from being burned.
Before beginning this recipe, prepare a boiling water canner and jars. Fill a clean water-bath canner half full of fresh water, cover, and bring to a simmer over high heat; reduce heat to low and maintain at a minimum of 140°F. Prepare clean half-pint or pint jars, clean rings, and new lids. You may wish to have an extra kettle of boiling water if needed to ensure the canner has enough water to cover the filled jars by at least one inch. 
Prepare the corn. Peel the husks and silk from the ears of corn. Bring a large pot of unsalted water to a boil. Add the corn, bring back to a boil, and turn off the heat. Let stand 8-10 minutes. Remove corn from hot water and place in ice water until cool, about 30 minutes. Cut corn from ears and place in a large bowl and set aside. 
Cook the relish. In a large stainless steel saucepan, combine sweet peppers, hot peppers, onion, sugar, vinegar, and salt. (The reserved corn is added later.) Bring to a boil over medium-high heat, stirring occasionally. Reduce heat and simmer 5 minutes. While the relish is cooking, in a small (1-2 cup) bowl, measure the mustard seed, dry mustard, and turmeric. When the relish has cooked for 5 minutes, ladle ½-cup of the hot liquid into the bowl with the spices and stir until combined. Add this spice mixture and the reserved corn to the hot vegetable mixture. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer another 5 minutes. 
Fill the jars. When the relish is ready, ladle hot relish into hot pint or half-pint jars, leaving ½-inch headspace. Remove air bubbles and adjust headspace as necessary. Wipe the rim with a clean towel, ensuring that it is clean and dry. Center lid on jar. Screw band down just until fingertip-tight, do not over tighten. Place jars in hot water filled canner as the jars are filled. When all of the jars have been added, ensure that they are covered with water by at least one inch. If not, add boiling water until at least one inch above the rims of the jars. Cover canning pot, raise heat to high and bring water to a full rolling boil. Set a timer for 10 minutes. The heat may be reduced to a gentle boil (large water bubbles breaking the surface of the water). However, a boil must be maintained for a full 10 minutes. If at any time the water is not boiling, you must bring it back to a boil and restart the timer for 10 minutes. 
After 10 consecutive minutes of boiling, carefully remove the canner lid by tilting it away from you to avoid sending hot steam into your face. Set a timer for 5 minutes. After 5 minutes with the canner lid off, you may remove the jars using a jar lifter. Do not tilt the jars to remove excess water on the lid. Place the hot jars one inch apart on a folded towel, preferably in a corner or away from drafts. Allow to cool undisturbed for 24 hours. As the jars cool, the contents will condense and complete the seal, causing the lid to make a “popping” sound. After 24 hours you may check the seal, clean, and store the jars. Press on the lid—it should not show any movement. Also grasp the edge of the lid and lift the jar while supporting the jar bottom with your hand. A properly sealed lid will stay firmly attached to the jar. Any jars that have not sealed properly should be refrigerated and used within a week. Wipe the outside of the jar and lid with a clean, damp towel to remove any residue. 
Label and store. Write the product name and date on the lid, for example, “corn relish 9/2011”. Store the sealed, clean, labeled jars in a cool, dark place such as a pantry, cupboard, or dry basement.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

*canned coleslaw & salad type pickles #2*

SWEET SALAD PEPPERS
These pepper strips are great on a relish tray or a sandwich. I now add Pickle Crisp to each jar for extra crispness. Great way to preserve bell peppers!
Red & green bell peppers
vegetable oil
canning salt
2 cups cider vinegar - 5% acidity
3 cups Splenda or sugar
3 cups water
Directions
Preparation -
Core, seed and cut peppers into 1/4″ to 1/2″ strips. Place pepper strips into hot pint jars.
Add 1/4 tsp oil and 1/2 tsp. salt to each jar. In a large saucepan, stir Splenda or sugar into vinegar and water. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes.
Pour hot syrup into jars over peppers; fill to 1/2″ from top of jar. Adjust caps and bands on jars. Process in low temp water bath at 180º for 30 minutes (see link on this recipe for low temp pasteurization bath info). Make up pickling liquid as needed to fill jars for however many peppers you may have.

FREEZER SLAW 
1 lg head cabbage, shredded fine
2 tsp salt
1 c vinegar
¼ c water
2 c sugar
1 1/3 tsp celery seed
1 tsp mustard seed
2 lg carrots, shredded
1 gr pepper, diced
Place cabbage in large bowl, sprinkle with salt. Set aside 1 hour. In saucepan, combine vinegar, water & sugar. Put celery seed & mustard seed in a spice bag, add to mixture and heat to boiling. Boil 1 min, cool to room temp. Squeeze moisture from cabbage. Combine cabbage with carrots and green pepper. Pour syrup over cabbage; mix well. Pack into reclosable freezer bags or containers with tight-fitting lids, allowing 1/2-inch head space. Label and freeze for up to 6 months. Makes 6 pints.

DILLED GREEN BEANS 
2 pounds green beans, washed and trimmed
4 cloves garlic
2 1/2 cups vinegar
1/4 cup salt
4 heads fresh dill
2 1/2 cups water
Pack beans lengthwise into pint jars, leaving 1/4 inch headspace. To each pint, add 1 clove garlic and 1 head dill. Combine vinegar, water and salt; bring to a boil. Pour boiling liquid to cover beans; adjust lids. Process in water bath for 7 minutes. Do not eat for at least 3 weeks.

PICKLED CAULIFLOWER 
3 pounds cauliflower (cut into florets or 1-inch pieces)
8 onions, sliced
3 tablespoons salt, dissolved in 2 quarts water
1 small, dried hot red pepper
3 whole cloves
1/2 cup granulated sugar
3/4 teaspoon ground turmeric
3/4 teaspoon celery seed
1 1/2 teaspoons white mustard seed
1 1/4 cups white vinegar
1 1/4 cups water
Place cauliflower and onions in a bowl; cover with salt water; let stand overnight. Next day, drain and rinse vegetables several times with cold water. Set aside.
Tie hot pepper and cloves in cheesecloth bag. Add spice bag to remaining ingredients in a large pot; bring to a boil and boil 5 minutes. Add vegetables and cook until barely tender (about 5 minutes). Do not overcook.
Remove spice bag. Pack cauliflower and onions into clean, hot jars, leaving 3/4-inch headspace. Cover with boiling liquid, leaving 1/2-inch headspace

PICKLED CARROTS
2 2/4 lb peeled carrots
5 1/2 c white vinegar
2 c water
2 c sugar or spenda
2 tsp canning salt
8 tsp mustard seed
4 tsp celery seed
Yield: About 4 pint jars
The most important step! You need carrots that are FRESH and crisp. Limp, old carrots will make nasty tasting canned carrots. Select firm, crisp carrots. You can grow your own, pick your own, or buy them at the grocery store. About 7 pounds of 2- to 2½-inch diameter carrots makes about 8 pints of pickled carrots. 
Wash the jars and lids. The dishwasher is fine for the jars; especially if it has
a "sterilize" cycle. Otherwise put the jars in boiling water for 10 minutes. I just put the lids in a small pot of almost boiling water for 5 minutes. 
Rinse out your canner, put the rack in the bottom, and fill it with hot tap water. (Of course, follow the instruction that came with the canner, if they are different). Put it on the stove over low heat just to get it heating up for later on.
Wash the carrots! Peel the carrots and cut into smaller pieces. Peel and slice into rounds cuts that are ½-inch thick (approximately). Wash again & rinse the carrots again in cold water. Combine the vinegar, salt, sugar (or Splenda if you need a no-sugar version) and fresh water in a large pot (8-quart or larger). Heat the pickling solution. Bring the solution to a boil. Then keep it boiling gently for 3 minutes. Add the carrots and bring it back to a boil. Reduce heat to a simmer and heat until the carrots are half-cooked (about 10 minutes). 
While the carrots are cooking, put 2 teaspoons mustard seed and 1 teaspoon celery seed in the bottom of each clean, hot pint jar. Fill the jars with the hot carrots and onions, leaving 1-inch headspace. Pack the jars fairly tightly, but be sure to leave at least ½ inch, preferably 1-inch of space at the top of the jar. Use a ladle or pyrex measuring cup to carefully fill each packed jar with the hot vinegar solution (pickling liquid), again allowing ½ to 1-inch headspace. The carrots should be covered and there should still be 1 inch of airspace left in the top of each jar. Be careful not to burn yourself, (or anyone else - children should be kept back during this step!)
Remove air bubbles (by sliding a dull knife inside the jars and/or gently jostling them) and adjust headspace if needed. Put the lids and rings on. Wipe rims of jars with a dampened, clean paper towel and put the lids on each jar. Seal them by putting a ring on and screwing it down snugly (but not with all your might, just "snug").
Using the jar tongs, put the jars on the rack in the canner. Make sure the tops of the jars are covered by at least 1 inch of water. Process for 15 minutes.

PICKLED CAULIFLOWER OR BRUSSELS SPROUTS 
12 cups of 1- to 2-inch cauliflower flowerets or small brussel sprouts 
4 cups white vinegar (5 percent) 
2 cups sugar 
2 cups thinly sliced onions 
1 cup diced sweet red peppers 
2 tbsp mustard seed 
1 tbsp celery seed 
1 tsp turmeric 
1 tsp hot red pepper flakes 
Yield: About 9 half-pints 
Wash cauliflower flowerets or brussel sprouts (remove stems and blemished outer leaves) and boil in salt water (4 tsp canning salt per gallon of water) for 3 minutes for cauliflower and 4 minutes for brussel sprouts. Drain and cool. Combine vinegar, sugar, onion, diced red pepper, and spices in large saucepan. Bring to a boil and simmer 5 minutes. Distribute onion and diced pepper among jars. Fill jars with pieces and pickling solution, leaving 1/2-inch headspace. Process half pints or pints for 10 min in boiling water bath (15 min if 1,001 to 6,000 ft above sea level).

CANNED PICKLED BEETS
7-8 lb fresh beets
4 c vinegar
1 1/2 canning/pickling salt
2 c sugar, stevia, or spenda
2 c water
2 cinnamon sticks
12 whole cloves (1 tsp)
12 allspice nuts, whole (1 tsp)
4-6 onions about 2 inches in diameter
Select crisp beets. About 7 pounds of 2 to 2 1/2 inch dia bets makes 8 pints. 
Wash jars & lids and boil jars for 10 min. Boil lids 5 min. Rinse out canner, put in rack, fill with hot tap water and put on stove over low heat to start it heating. Trim ends of beets and tops, leaving an inch of stem & roots to prevent bleeding of color. Wash the beets. 
Put beets in a large pot with water to cover, and cook until tender (30-45 min in a stovetop pot, 10-15 min in a pressure cooker). Drain liquid and discard it. Cool the beets. When cool enough to handle, trim off the roots and stems. The skins should easily slide off. Slice the beets into ¼-inch slices. You can leave the beets whole (if they are small, say 1 inch or less), or quarter them or slice them into ¼-inch slices. This is to help more fit in the jars and to help the seasoning to penetrate them better.
Slice the onions thinly, if you like them. Combine the vinegar, salt, sugar/stevia/splenda, and fresh water in a pot. Put spices in a cheesecloth bag and add to vinegar mixture. Bring to a boil. Heat the mixture with the beets and onions and simmer 5 minutes. Remove the spice bag. Pack beets hot in hot hars, leaving 1/2 inch headspace. Pack fairly tightly. Pour boiling cooking liquid in jars to 1/2 inch of top. Wipe rims, put on caps. Put jars in canner and cover with lid. Make sure jar lids are covered by one inch water. Process at a boil for 30 min for pints, 35 min for quarts.

HOMEMADE PICKLED ASPARAGUS Yield 6 pints (in wide mouth jars)
10 pounds fresh asparagus 
6 large garlic cloves 
6 small hot peppers (optional) or 1 teaspoon hot red pepper flakes
(equally optional) 
3 teaspoons dill seed 
½ cup canning or pickling salt (NOT table salt) 
4½ cups white vinegar (5% acidity) 
4½ cups water
Selecting the asparagus
Limp, old asparagus will make nasty tasting canned asparagus. Guests will probably throw them at you.. Select firm, crisp asparagus. Remove and discard any soft, diseased, spotted and bug-chewed asparagus. 
About 10 pounds of asparagus makes about 6 pints of pickled asparagus.
Get the jars ready - put the jars in boiling water for 10 minutes. I just put the lids in a small pot of almost boiling water for 5 minutes, and use the magnetic "lid lifter wand" (available from target, other big box stores, and often grocery stores; and available online - see this page) to pull them out.
Rinse out your canner, put the rack in the bottom, and fill it with hot tap water. Put it on the stove over low heat just to get it heating up for later on.
Wash the asparagus! Trim the ends. Cut stems from the bottom to leave spears with tips that fit into the canning jar with a little less than ½-inch headspace Peel and wash garlic cloves. Place a garlic clove at the bottom of each jar, and tightly pack asparagus into jars with the blunt ends down. Place the whole trimmed asparagus upright in jars, leaving ½-inch of headspace. Trim the asparagus to ensure proper fit, if necessary. 
In an 8-quart (or larger) pot, combine: 
3 teaspoons dill seed 
½ cup canning or pickling salt (NOT table salt) 
4½ cups white vinegar (5% acidity) 
4½ cups water 
Bring to a boil. Place one hot pepper, or a few flakes (if either is used) in each jar over asparagus spears. Pour the pickling solution into the jars, allowing ½-inch headspace. The asparagus should be covered and there should still be 1/2 inch of airspace left in the top of each jar. Be careful not to burn yourself, (or anyone else - children should be kept back during this step!) 
Using the jar tongs, put the jars on the rack in the canner. Make sure there is enough water that the pot won't boil dry 
For most people, using a plain open water bath canner, the time will be 5 minutes (check the table below for altitudes above 1,000 ft). You can use a plain water bath canner 
since the vinegar adds so much acidity (if you can vegetables other than tomatoes without adding vinegar, you must use a pressure canner). Process in water bath, pints or quarts for 10 minutes.

Allow pickled asparagus to sit in processed jars for 3 to 5 days before consumption for the flavor to develop!

PICKLED SUGAR SNAP PEAS
Yield: 2 quarts
1 to 2 teaspoons whole cloves 
2 1/2 cups white vinegar 
2 1/2 cups water 
1/2 cup sugar $ 
Click to see savings
1 tablespoon pickling salt 
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon ground red pepper 
2 pounds fresh sugar snap peas 
4 to 6 garlic cloves, thinly sliced $ 
Click to see savings
Preparation
Place cinnamon and cloves in a 4-inch square of cheesecloth; tie with a string. 
Bring vinegar and next 4 ingredients to a boil in a saucepan, stirring often; add spice bag. Cool; remove spice bag. 
Pack peas and garlic evenly in hot jars. Pour cooled vinegar mixture evenly over pea mixture, filling to 1/2 inch from top. Remove air bubbles, and wipe jar rims. Cover at once with metal lids and screw-on bands. 
Process in a boiling-water bath 20 minutes. 
Note: To store in refrigerator up to 3 months, omit boiling-water bath.

PICKLED PEARL ONIONS
8 cups peeled white pearl onions (four 10-ounce bags unpeeled pearl onions as purchased) 
5½ cups white distilled vinegar (5%) 
1 cup water 
2 teaspoons canning salt 
2 cups sugar 
8 teaspoons mustard seed 
4 teaspoons celery seed 
Yield: About 3 to 4 pint jars
Wash and rinse pint canning jars; keep hot until ready to use. Prepare lids and bands according to manufacturer's directions. 
To peel onions, place a few at a time in a wire-mesh basket or strainer, dip in boiling water for 30 seconds, then remove and place in cold water for 30 seconds. Cut a 1/16th-inch slice from the root end, and then remove the peel and 1/16th inch from the other end of the onion. 
Combine vinegar, water, salt and sugar in an 8-quart Dutch oven or stockpot. Bring to a boil and boil gently 3 minutes. Add peeled onions and bring back to a boil. Reduce heat to a simmer and heat until the onions are half-cooked (about 5 minutes). 
Meanwhile, place 2 teaspoons mustard seed and 1 teaspoon celery seed in the bottom of each clean, hot pint jar. Fill hot jars with the hot onions, leaving 1-inch headspace. Cover with hot pickling liquid, leaving ½-inch headspace. Remove air bubbles and adjust headspace if needed. Wipe rims of jars with a dampened, clean paper towel; adjust two-piece metal canning lids. Process in a boiling water canner, pints 10 minutes. Let cool, undisturbed, 12 to 24 hours and check for seals. 
Allow pickled onions to sit in processed jars for 3 to 5 days before consuming for best flavor development.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I hope you are aware that you are costing me some money! 

I had to go buy new ink cartridges for my printer to print your recipes. :congrat: On another note, its bad when new ink cartridges cost almost as much as the printer they are used in.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I bought a refill kit and it helps and is easy to do. and a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Any chance you have a recipe for Chowchow?:flower:


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

mdprepper said:


> Any chance you have a recipe for Chowchow?:flower:


I'll go a hunting thru my canning recipes....


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I have the same problem.....so many things to print.....I am a hard-copy kind of gal!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

mdprepper said:


> Any chance you have a recipe for Chowchow?:flower:


WildMist has a couple of recipes - I'll get her to post them up ..


----------



## WildMist (Nov 13, 2008)

mdprepper said:


> Any chance you have a recipe for Chowchow?:flower:


OMG I didn't think anyone else even knew what Chow Chow is. I'll make sure to find my cook book and put it up here.:2thumb:


----------



## WildMist (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is the Chow Chow recipe and I hope the image:
Chow Chow

preserves

2/3 part green tomatoes; chopped
1/3 part onion; chopped
1 cup salt; to 2 gallons vegetables
4 cups Water; cold
3 parts Water; to 1 part vinegar
enough water / vinergar; to cover vegetables
1 cup vinegar; to 2 cups sugar
1 tablespoon celery salt; for large batch
1/2 cup pickling spices; for large batch
cheesecloth; to tie pickling spices up

Measure 2/3 quantity of chopped tomatoes to 1/3 chopped onions. Salt: 1 cup
to 2 gallons of vegetables. Let stand overnite, drain in the morning. Pour
4 cups cold water over and drain again. In large pot ( I use a roasting
pan or a big canning pot.) mix 3 parts water to 1 part vinegar, enough to
cover vegetables. Parboil until vegetables start to change color. Drain
off. Add 1 cup vinegar to 2 cups sugar: enough to see in pot just below
vegetables.

For large batch, about 1 tbsp celery salt and 1/2 cup pickling spices.
Tie spices in 8" square of cheesecloth or clean cotton cloth, tie and push
down into vegetables.
Cook about 3 hrs, with heat turned down to simmer, stir often to prevent
sticking.
Spoon into hot, sterilized quart jars and seal.


----------



## WildMist (Nov 13, 2008)

What a great thread, I can't wait to try some new canning recipes from here.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

WildMist,kappydell,mdprepper

I have not even thought of Chow Chow for quite a few years, my (late)grandmother and my mother made it pretty much every year at the end of the growing season. It is something that seems to have fallen by the way side over the years. 

I will copy the recipe and add it to my "HARD COPY" file as well as my jump drive.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a couple recipes, mostly sweet:

SWEET SOUTHERN CHOW CHOW
2 quarts shredded cabbage (about one medium head). I use the same grater to shred the cabbage that I do to make slaw.
1/2 cup sweet onions chopped fine
1/2 cup chopped green or red bell peppers (optional)
2 Tablespoons salt
Combine chopped vegetables and sprinkle with salt. Let stand 4 to 6 hours in the refrigerator. Drain well.
Combine the following ingredients and simmer 10 minutes. Use a pot large enough to put the vegetable mix in later.
2 cups vinegar
1 1/2 cups sugar
2 teaspoons dry mustard
1 teaspoon turmeric
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
2 teaspoons celery seeds
2 teaspoons mustard seed
Add vegetables to vinegar-sugar-spice mixture and simmer another 10 minutes. Bring to a boil. Then pack, boiling hot, into clean, heated canning jars, leaving only a 1/8 inch head space. Place canning lids and rings on jars and tighten. I usually turn the jars upside down so that all the heat is on the seals. I don't turn them back upright until the jars are completely cool.
This recipe doesn't have to sit before it's ready to eat. After it cools, you can start tasting it. You won't be able to tell where the cabbage starts and the onions end. The flavors blend well. This is an open-pack recipe - use at your own risk, or to be safe, leave a 1/2 inch head space and water-bath can it 10 minutes.


This is more of an 'end of the garden' chow chow - whatever needs picking gets put in! You can even add cooked dry beans to it. If you want to can it use the times for 3-bean salad.

AMISH CHOW CHOW

Ingredients:

1 cup chopped green tomatoes
1 cup chopped green and/or red bell peppers
1 cup chopped green cabbage
1 large non-waxy cucumber, washed, unpeeled and chopped
1 cup coarsely chopped white or yellow onions
2 quarts water
1/4 cup pickling, sea or kosher salt
1 cup chopped carrots
1 cup chopped green beans
2 tsp. mustard seed
2 tsp. celery seed
2 cups white or cider vinegar
2 cups granulated white sugar

Directions:

In a large crock or dishpan (at least 2 gallon size), soak tomatoes, peppers, cucumber and onions overnight in 2 quarts of water and1/4 cup salt. Drain. Cook carrots and green beans for 10 minutes and drain. Mix remaining ingredients. Heat to a boil. Pack in pint or quart jars and seal; process by water bath method.

If you do not have a canner, when you heat the mixture to a boil, reduce heat to low and let simmer for 15 minutes. Pack the chow-chow up in airtight freezer-safe containers, label and date. This will keep up to 9 months in the freezer, up to 2 months in the refrigerator.

GRAMMAS EASY CHOW CHOW
chop equal parts of all vegetables
cabbage
onion
bell pepper
green tomatoes
cucumber

Equal parts sugar, water, vinegar
1 couple TB pickling spice

Chop equal parts of all the vegetables and put in a large pot or dishpan.Combine equal parts of sugar,water and vinegar.pour over the vegetables and stir to combine. Put several tablespoonfuls of pickling spice tied up in a piece of cheese cloth.I put it in a new Knee Hi and tie up the top.cook until vegetables are done.Remove the pickling spice and pack chow chow into clean hot jars.Wipe the top of the clean jars with wet rag,seal hot jar lids and invert on clean cloth for 2-3 minutes.Invert onto counter top and lid jars cool.Leave on the counter top for 24 hours. 
(I water bath can for 10 min - the open canning techniques like this one are now considered risky; though they make a superior textured chow chow, use at your own risk!)

And to round things out, here is a 'hot' one:

CHOW CHOW
1 small head cabbage, cored
1 med cauliflower
2 med onions
2 green bell peppers, seeded
4-6 jalapenos, seeded or not (un-seeded is hotter...)
1 1/2 lb green tomatoes
2 red bell peppers, seeded
3 tsp salt
2 1/2 c cider vinegar
1 1/2 c sugar
1 12 tsp dry mustard
2 tsp turmeric
1 tsp celery seeds
1 tsp mustard seeds
Finely chop all vegetables, combine with salt in a large glass bowl and let stand 6-8 hours. Drain well. Combine remaining ingredients in a large pot and simmer 10 minutes. Add drained vegetables, simmer another 10 minutes. Bring to a boil, then ladle into hot jars, leaving 1/2 inch head space. Process in boiling water bath for 10 min. Recipe amount depends on amounts of various veggies, how tight you pack, how much they wilt, etc.
I have left out the turmeric, and it was still good, just different.

And surprisingly, a recipe for cooking with your chow chow (the only one I've ever seen):

SMOKY OVEN FRIED CHICKEN THIGHS WITH CHOW CHOW GLAZE 
Chow Chow glaze:
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper
2 TB light brown sugar
2 TB Chow Chow
1/2 c ketchup

1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp ground coriander
1 tsp ground cumin
1 TB chili powder
8.5 oz pkg corn muffin mix
6-8 slices bacon
6-8 boneless skinless chicken thighs
Trim chicken to remove excess fat, rinse & pat dry. Wrap each thigh in bacon, secure with toothpick. Combine Muffin mix, chili powder, cumin, coriander, garlic powder & salt in med mixing bowl. Dredge bacon wrapped chicken pieces in muffin mix. Arrange on wire rack coated with c ooking spray in a lightly greased roasting pan. 
Bake at 350 for 45 min; remove and brush with glaze. Set aside extra glaze. Return chicken to oven and bake 5 min more until chicken is done. Remove from oven, serve with extra glaze.
Serves 6-8.

This glaze is good over plain baked chicken pieces too - cook until almost done, then brush with glaze and cook another 5 min. Spicy, pickly, and yummy. Mostly admired by adults, children find the spices overwhelming sometimes.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

kappydell said:


> SWEET SOUTHERN CHOW CHOW
> 2 quarts shredded cabbage (about one medium head). I use the same grater to shred the cabbage that I do to make slaw.
> 1/2 cup sweet onions chopped fine
> 1/2 cup chopped green or red bell peppers (optional)
> ...


:woohoo::woohoo: That sounds like the one I was looking for! :thankyou:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks, I value the recipes more than the ink.:congrat:


----------

